# Aderfarben für USA



## TimoK (28 Oktober 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,
analog zu dem Thread "Aderfraben für Kanada" bin ich auf der Suche nach den Aderfarben - speziell 24V DC +  Sensorleitungen (0-10V) für die USA.
Die UL 508A soll das ja anscheinend behandeln, aber wo bekomm ich die her?

Besten Dank euch schonmal,

Gruss
Timo


----------



## RalfS (28 Oktober 2008)

Hallo Timo,

die Adernfarben sind meines wissens nicht in der UL508 spezifiziert sondern in der NFPA 79. 

Hier heisst es:
grün (mit oder ohne einen oder mehrerer Streifen): Erdungsleiter
schwarz: Ungeerdete Leiter an Netzspannung (480 VAC)
rot:  ungeerdete AC Steuerstromkreisleitungen mit einer Spannung niedriger als Netzspannung (115 VAC)
blau: ungeerdete DC Steuerstromkreisleitungen (24VDC)
gelb: ungeerdete Steuerstromkreisleitungen, die spannungsführend sind, wenn der Hauptschalter offen ist.
weiss (oder naturgrau): geerdete Leiter (0 VAC)
weiss mit blauem Streifen: geerdete DC Leiter (0 VDC)
weiss mit gelbem Streifen: geerdeter AC Leiter, die spannungsführend sind, wenn der Hauptschalter offen ist.

Wenn sich die Sensorleitungen in blau / weiss-blau ausgeführt sind sollte das ok sein.

Gruß

Ralf​


----------

